# Lost both babies:(



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

Woke up this morning to a dead baby goat...she then had another but it took forever for us to get it out because the sac broke and a shoulder was back. It wasn't breathing when it's head was out and we couldn't get it to breathe after we got it out  she also had no milk...not sure why. We didn't even think she was bred this year..


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

AND they were both does


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very hard to lose kids ... :hug:


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that hope momma is okay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

She's ok, very upset though.


----------



## yvette (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## crismartin (Feb 8, 2013)

Very sad. I'm really sorry


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

So sorry you lost the babies. You and mama goat must be so sad right now. Sending prayers. :hug:


----------

